# Where to Buy - Mobil 1 0w-40



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I can get Mobil 1 0w-40 at Auto Zone for $6.50 qt. Is that the best price that i am going to find? Anyone have another source?


----------



## CNY_VDUB (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: Where to Buy - Mobil 1 0w-40 (ryangambrill)*

Walmart, Advance auto.


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

got mine at kragen


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

walmart, its $6.50 by me, check your local vw dealership they might have better prices on oil.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Where to Buy - Mobil 1 0w-40 (ryangambrill)*

I actually went out and got castrol 0W30 syntec European formula... and i was running Mobil one before.. and i noticed a difference in pickup and about a 2% gas from the mobil one.... I would reccomend actually getting the Castrol syntec 0W30....

after all our motors do reccomend castrol....


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Where to Buy - Mobil 1 0w-40 (phrog23)*

where? I cannot find it at autozone or checker or pepboys. Where in phx did you find german castrol?


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Where to Buy - Mobil 1 0w-40 (AZV6)*

Last winter Mobil 1 0w40 was on sale at Walmart for $4 per quart. Now, it's much more expensive. 
So, try Pennzoil European Formula 5W40
from
http://www.oil-store.com
Just search for "european 5W40" and it's only $28.79 for a case of 6.


_Modified by jwbekens at 3:17 PM 9-27-2008_


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Where to Buy - Mobil 1 0w-40 (jwbekens)*

Wal Mart...but it's $7.19/qt round my way


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Where to Buy - Mobil 1 0w-40 (jwbekens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwbekens* »_
So, try Pennzoil European Formula 5W40
from
http://www.oil-store.com
Just search for "european 5W40" and it's only $28.79 for a case of 6.
_Modified by jwbekens at 3:17 PM 9-27-2008_

yeah...but shipping costs puts it at $7/qt ($41 and change)


----------

